# CVS vs. Amnio [update on blood test results]



## April2012

I am definitely having one of the two performed...I just haven't decided which one. Please help me clarify the issues. CVS can be done earlier (five weeks earlier) than amnio. Thus, if there is a problem, and I decide on termination...I can make that difficult decision still in the first trimester. I believe terminations are safer and physically easier the earlier in the pregnancy they are performed. CVS and amnio are the same level of accuracy with respect to genetic disorders. CVS does NOT test for nueral tube disorders; amnio does! Both CVS and amnio appear to have the same relative risk of miscarriage. CVS, however, appears to have, perhaps, a few more risks to the baby (other than miscarriage) that I have not read in relation to amnio. Amnio seems to be the more widely performed test--it has been around longer. Please offer more insight. Note: I absolutely respect people's decisions regarding termination--whatever your view points are on the subject. Personally, I would strongly consider termination based on the results. That is why I am choosing to have the genetic testing versus simply blood work and ultrasound. I feel I need the most accurate answer...even with the miscarriage risk. I will be 35 at delivery with no known genetic disorders in my or my boyfriend's family.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hi
For me when I do get pregnant again (Trying in October) I will for sure do the CVS, reason though is I lost my Ava in March 2011 at 18 and a half weeks, i gave birth to her and we buried her on 3/11/2011. 
I had my three boys at 21,23 and 30 then a total accident happened when I was 40 I got pregnant :cloud9::cloud9: Very unexpected we were done my kids are 20,17 and 11. I had no idea of any risks at my age, i was blind I guess I just knew I had 3 healthy pregnancies ate what i wanted and I was fine. They tell me I lost Ava because of a chromosomal abnormality but they don't know which one, they tell me they are 90 percent sure that is why she died . My point is I didn't find out till I was 18 and half weeks that she was gone and I gave birth to her as I didn't want a D and E very different than a D and C. After 15 weeks a D and E is all that can be performed or you can choose to give birth most doctors however don't recommend that. So now at 41 I plan on trying again and god forbid something is wrong I will know way earlier with the CVS, not saying it would be any less hurtful to me if I had to make a hard choice about the pregnancy but easier on my body at 11 or 12 weeks than at 18 and half.
There are no genetic disorders what happens ,happens at conception and most are random a fluke some are genetic but you would and should be tested for that. Mine was random and most are and most terminate themselves in the first trimester mine didn't mine happened in the second, unfortunately 

I wish you all the best and I am sure you will be just fine..XOOXOO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## April2012

thank you for your response, and I am so sorry for your loss. You bring to light a very good point--which is that there are certain genetic defects that will definitely result in a loss...it is just at what point in the pregnancy will you find out. in your case, with a CVS you and your significant other could have been armed with the information much earlier on. Without the CVS you were really taken completely off guard in the most devastating of ways. i am so sorry.


----------



## Andypanda6570

April2012 said:


> thank you for your response, and I am so sorry for your loss. You bring to light a very good point--which is that there are certain genetic defects that will definitely result in a loss...it is just at what point in the pregnancy will you find out. in your case, with a CVS you and your significant other could have been armed with the information much earlier on. Without the CVS you were really taken completely off guard in the most devastating of ways. i am so sorry.

Thank you. There is just no question that if I do get pregnant CVS is going to be done for sure, I just can't go through this again. My doctor did say they usually abort themselves most genetic disorders but some do not some abort later on in the pregnancy or some babies are born and live for minutes or days, it just depends. it is just heartbreaking :cry::cry::cry: I wish you all the best :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:s


----------



## DeeM73

I've decided I will be having the tests too,it's something that we have both decided right from the start.My kids are 12 and 13 and back then it wasn't even something you would think about but now that I'm 37 I am,worries me sick too.So sorry to hear your loss andypanda6570,all the best for the future :hugs: xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

DeeM73 said:


> I've decided I will be having the tests too,it's something that we have both decided right from the start.My kids are 12 and 13 and back then it wasn't even something you would think about but now that I'm 37 I am,worries me sick too.So sorry to hear your loss andypanda6570,all the best for the future :hugs: xx

You are so sweet, thank you XOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish you all the best also,XOXOOX


----------



## DeeM73

Thank you too!!:hug: xx


----------



## babylou

Hi

We are in the same position as you, and have already had a failed CVS this week at 12/13 weeks. (The sample did not contain enough to run the tests on) Am possibly going for Amnio in a couple of weeks. Still got to confirm.

I am sure whatever decision you make it will be fine, we have had to accept the failure of the CVS and move on. Feeling quite positive at the mo, as the scans have revealed a very active baby!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## April2012

babylou said:


> Hi
> 
> We are in the same position as you, and have already had a failed CVS this week at 12/13 weeks. (The sample did not contain enough to run the tests on) Am possibly going for Amnio in a couple of weeks. Still got to confirm.
> 
> I am sure whatever decision you make it will be fine, we have had to accept the failure of the CVS and move on. Feeling quite positive at the mo, as the scans have revealed a very active baby!!
> 
> Good Luck!!

thanks for your post. yikes...having to go through a CVS and have it not work! I guess that is something i haven't considered. At least there is the amnio. Hey...did the CVS hurt? (I know, I know...child birth will hurt much more).


----------



## Seity

Hi I was 35 and did the NT scan and bloods. I decided that based on those results I would consider a more invasive test like CVS or amnio. I didn't have to make that decision because everything came back great.
Good luck.


----------



## April2012

Seity said:


> Hi I was 35 and did the NT scan and bloods. I decided that based on those results I would consider a more invasive test like CVS or amnio. I didn't have to make that decision because everything came back great.
> Good luck.

I don't want to have a false sense of security. Does anyone have anymore accuracy statistics on the screening?


----------



## Seity

https://www.babycenter.com/0_nuchal-translucency-screening_118.bc?page=4 79-90% accuracy when combines with bloods.

Since I had no family history of genetic defects on either side of the family, I didn't feel the risk, for myself, was worth it for a more invasive test.

If you really want to know for sure, then I'd suggest the CVS since you'll know sooner and the risk is the same vs amnio. (plus you get to find the gender out sooner and 100% for sure)


----------



## babylou

April2012 said:


> thanks for your post. yikes...having to go through a CVS and have it not work! I guess that is something i haven't considered. At least there is the amnio. Hey...did the CVS hurt? (I know, I know...child birth will hurt much more).

CVS didn't really hurt, but was certainly not pleasant (I have have a little phobia of needles to cope with too!). The worst part was the failure, and you do ache for a few days afterwards. Child birth will/does hurt more, but at least you get something nice at the end :winkwink:

I have been told that Amnio is less unpleasant and quicker, but still achy afterwards. 

Hope I am not putting you off, I totally understand the reasons behind these tests, and wouldn't be going through them all myself if they weren't so important to my husband and I. 

All the best and keep us posted.

xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Seity said:


> https://www.babycenter.com/0_nuchal-translucency-screening_118.bc?page=4 79-90% accuracy when combines with bloods.
> 
> Since I had no family history of genetic defects on either side of the family, I didn't feel the risk, for myself, was worth it for a more invasive test.
> 
> If you really want to know for sure, then I'd suggest the CVS since you'll know sooner and the risk is the same vs amnio. (plus you get to find the gender out sooner and 100% for sure)

There does not have to be a family history, it happens at conception and has nothing to do with a family history for the most part it is random and a fluke. Trisomies, down syndrome and others . I know someone who was 24 who had a baby with DS and had absolutely no family history, my aunt has DS (she is 57) and we tested her and it was not genetic . Back then in 1954 when my aunt was born it was called a change of life baby, my grandmother had her my aunt at 35. While there are instances of people being carriers of certain genetic disorders for the most part it is random and can happen at any age (Although 35 and over are at an increased risk) I was 40 when I lost Ava they think to a defect and neither I or my husband have ANY family history of anything . So I am just trying to say that you don't need to have a family history of something to be effected god forbid by a genetic disorder , it can happen to anyone, unfortunately . :flower:


----------



## Seity

Andypanda6570 said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/0_nuchal-translucency-screening_118.bc?page=4 79-90% accuracy when combines with bloods.
> 
> Since I had no family history of genetic defects on either side of the family, I didn't feel the risk, for myself, was worth it for a more invasive test.
> 
> If you really want to know for sure, then I'd suggest the CVS since you'll know sooner and the risk is the same vs amnio. (plus you get to find the gender out sooner and 100% for sure)
> 
> There does not have to be a family history, it happens at conception and has nothing to do with a family history for the most part it is random and a fluke. Trisomies, down syndrome and others . I know someone who was 24 who had a baby with DS and had absolutely no family history, my aunt has DS (she is 57) and we tested her and it was not genetic . Back then in 1954 when my aunt was born it was called a change of life baby, my grandmother had her my aunt at 35. While there are instances of people being carriers of certain genetic disorders for the most part it is random and can happen at any age (Although 35 and over are at an increased risk) I was 40 when I lost Ava they think to a defect and neither I or my husband have ANY family history of anything . So I am just trying to say that you don't need to have a family history of something to be effected god forbid by a genetic disorder , it can happen to anyone, unfortunately . :flower:Click to expand...

Oh, I 100% agree, which is why we did the NT and blood tests, but for myself that was enough because we had no history, so I didn't feel the need to test further. I completely understand why someone would prefer to do more tests with more accuracy. I was simply stating my reasons for deciding not to test further. :flower:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Seity said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/0_nuchal-translucency-screening_118.bc?page=4 79-90% accuracy when combines with bloods.
> 
> Since I had no family history of genetic defects on either side of the family, I didn't feel the risk, for myself, was worth it for a more invasive test.
> 
> If you really want to know for sure, then I'd suggest the CVS since you'll know sooner and the risk is the same vs amnio. (plus you get to find the gender out sooner and 100% for sure)
> 
> There does not have to be a family history, it happens at conception and has nothing to do with a family history for the most part it is random and a fluke. Trisomies, down syndrome and others . I know someone who was 24 who had a baby with DS and had absolutely no family history, my aunt has DS (she is 57) and we tested her and it was not genetic . Back then in 1954 when my aunt was born it was called a change of life baby, my grandmother had her my aunt at 35. While there are instances of people being carriers of certain genetic disorders for the most part it is random and can happen at any age (Although 35 and over are at an increased risk) I was 40 when I lost Ava they think to a defect and neither I or my husband have ANY family history of anything . So I am just trying to say that you don't need to have a family history of something to be effected god forbid by a genetic disorder , it can happen to anyone, unfortunately . :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I 100% agree, which is why we did the NT and blood tests, but for myself that was enough because we had no history, so I didn't feel the need to test further. I completely understand why someone would prefer to do more tests with more accuracy. I was simply stating my reasons for deciding not to test further. :flower:Click to expand...

Noooo i don't want you to think i do not agree, I think if your NT comes out good then no I would not have the CVS or Amnio cause there are more tests they can give at 16 weeks and 20 weeks following a good NT (Ultrasounds/Markers) but my NT measurements were fine for Ava it was my blood that didn't come out so good. I was 1 in 87 for Trisomy and 1 in 100 for DS but I for sure would not have scheduled Amnio if my numbers were better, but I think with age your numbers might not be good and the baby is fine. This scares me but being 41 and getting pregnant Amnio is pretty much 100% I have to get / :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
They did tell me my loss was not due to DS because her measurements were perfect, they think it may have been trisomy but they are not sure cause her cells did not grow, so I will never know,.The doctor said it was a fluke it happens and to start trying right away, very easy for him to say. I lost Ava at 18 weeks and it's been 6 months not so easy to just try again.. Sometimes these doctors are cold.


----------



## dmama

andypanda - so sorry for your loss

i just had my cvs done. i chose it for reasons stated here...you can find out sooner and make decisions sooner...i would say for those that would not do anything different (eg termination) then taking a chance with an invasive procedure might not be the best approach...but i am 44 and at this stage of the game, many many eggs may not divide normally and therefore produce an abnormal embryo owing to higher rates of miscarraige in older women...the genetic counselor informed me that largely one would miscarry before week 12, but as has been mentioned here too, sometimes that doesn't happen and the baby is carried longer---such a tough decision, but i am glad i did it

i would say that it is important to find someone who really knows what they are doing when it comes to cvs...not everyone has done a million of them as they have probably done amnio...and btw..it was a slightly unpleasant experience, but didn't last long!

Baby dust everyone!


----------



## Andypanda6570

dmama said:


> andypanda - so sorry for your loss
> 
> i just had my cvs done. i chose it for reasons stated here...you can find out sooner and make decisions sooner...i would say for those that would not do anything different (eg termination) then taking a chance with an invasive procedure might not be the best approach...but i am 44 and at this stage of the game, many many eggs may not divide normally and therefore produce an abnormal embryo owing to higher rates of miscarraige in older women...the genetic counselor informed me that largely one would miscarry before week 12, but as has been mentioned here too, sometimes that doesn't happen and the baby is carried longer---such a tough decision, but i am glad i did it
> 
> i would say that it is important to find someone who really knows what they are doing when it comes to cvs...not everyone has done a million of them as they have probably done amnio...and btw..it was a slightly unpleasant experience, but didn't last long!
> 
> Baby dust everyone!

I am so happy for you, congrats, that is amazing!! I wish you all the best xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

I would say that there is distinct difference between risk of cvs (1 in 100 m/c) and amnio (1 in 200 or 1 in 300); a 2006 study argues 1 in 1600 for amnio, but that is very limited (in my opinion). 

A few of you (in particular, andypandy...) will know that I myself have agonised over both cvs and/or amnio and decided not to in the end; my bloods/NT lowered my risk from 1in27 for downs to 1/162 and other from 1/40 to 1/955; plus, I trust my ob/gyn consultant who knows my fear of m/c as well as my fear of a huge problem. Our 16 wks scan showed everything ok, and we will do an even more exhaustive study at 19 wks. I am 43, will be 44 next month; and had always said that I would do amnio, but with a possible higher risk for women who have had previous m/c the .5% risk of amnio isn't worth it for me, as it's more 1-3% risk in my case. I hope I have made the right decision, but I thought I would throw my 2 cents in regarding statistics....

best wishes.

ps. I have stated elsewhere that as of now, nothing has necessitated the need for an amnio, BUT if there appears a huge problem at next scan and then would do (and get fast results), etc.


----------



## dmama

SabrinaKat said:


> I would say that there is distinct difference between risk of cvs (1 in 100 m/c) and amnio (1 in 200 or 1 in 300); a 2006 study argues 1 in 1600 for amnio, but that is very limited (in my opinion).
> 
> A few of you (in particular, andypandy...) will know that I myself have agonised over both cvs and/or amnio and decided not to in the end; my bloods/NT lowered my risk from 1in27 for downs to 1/162 and other from 1/40 to 1/955; plus, I trust my ob/gyn consultant who knows my fear of m/c as well as my fear of a huge problem. Our 16 wks scan showed everything ok, and we will do an even more exhaustive study at 19 wks. I am 43, will be 44 next month; and had always said that I would do amnio, but with a possible higher risk for women who have had previous m/c the .5% risk of amnio isn't worth it for me, as it's more 1-3% risk in my case. I hope I have made the right decision, but I thought I would throw my 2 cents in regarding statistics....
> 
> best wishes.
> 
> ps. I have stated elsewhere that as of now, nothing has necessitated the need for an amnio, BUT if there appears a huge problem at next scan and then would do (and get fast results), etc.

Congrats!!! So glad to see another 44 (almost) year older here! Wishing you all the best...

My geneticist reported those stats too, and I have seen them...Some suggest though that since CVS is done between 10-13 weeks that some of these pregnancies may as well have miscarried on their own and since amnio is done well after the m/c risk has decreased (after 12 weeks) significantly that this might account for some of the reported risk statistics...however, I agree...No one should go into these procedures if they are seriously concerned or will blame themselves if something goes wrong....It is such a personal and hard choice....I am grateful for technology, but I wonder what do women do when they get pregnant in the jungle? This is something they must not have to deal with....:wacko:

Babydust all!!


----------



## rileybaby

I had a sucessful CVS at 12 weeks, i didnt get the option of amnio or cvs i was just offered the CVS. Good luck :flow:


----------



## Andypanda6570

SabrinaKat said:


> I would say that there is distinct difference between risk of cvs (1 in 100 m/c) and amnio (1 in 200 or 1 in 300); a 2006 study argues 1 in 1600 for amnio, but that is very limited (in my opinion).
> 
> A few of you (in particular, andypandy...) will know that I myself have agonised over both cvs and/or amnio and decided not to in the end; my bloods/NT lowered my risk from 1in27 for downs to 1/162 and other from 1/40 to 1/955; plus, I trust my ob/gyn consultant who knows my fear of m/c as well as my fear of a huge problem. Our 16 wks scan showed everything ok, and we will do an even more exhaustive study at 19 wks. I am 43, will be 44 next month; and had always said that I would do amnio, but with a possible higher risk for women who have had previous m/c the .5% risk of amnio isn't worth it for me, as it's more 1-3% risk in my case. I hope I have made the right decision, but I thought I would throw my 2 cents in regarding statistics....
> 
> best wishes.
> 
> ps. I have stated elsewhere that as of now, nothing has necessitated the need for an amnio, BUT if there appears a huge problem at next scan and then would do (and get fast results), etc.

First off Congrats. Second, your numbers are amazing and if I have those numbers (If /when I do get pregnant ) I don't think I would have Amnio either . My problem is by the time they do the Nuchal i may not be able to do the CVS, it may be to late . For me having a loss at 18 weeks i can't risk NOT doing the CVS, unless I can do the Nuchal and still have the option of doing CVS if my numbers are bad. But if I had your numbers i don't think I would do either. All The Best XOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Andypandy (Andrea?),

I would recommend going private next pregnancy for the NT test; in Dublin, we had our bloods/NT within an hour (we are private here) and we could relax a little bit. I'm not sure where you are in NY (NYC?), but I would imagine you could get fast results, which would mean you could do cvs the next day (at 12 wks)....

I've said elsewhere, my sympathy regarding Ava, but best wishes....


----------



## vintage67

Very happy to see a couple more 43/44 year olds. I am 44 and almost 31 weeks pregnant with our second child. We did not want to risk CVS or amnio. We had 3 miscarriages prior to this pregnancy at 6, 9, and 11 weeks. The last two were brutal and very hard on this old body. Quite a bit of my hair actually fell out, which the doctor said was hormonal. I had been having some pre-menopausal problems while trying to conceive.
So, with this being our absolutely last chance, we were not willing to risk any procedures that could cause miscarriage. My ob says my numbers are very good for my age. And I have had many scans so far. Of 32 "soft markers" our son has only one; and that is shorter than average femurs. I realize that all can appear normal on scans and there still be a problem. I know my age based risk is about 1:30. The NT was 1.6 and I don't recall all of my numbers from my bloodwork, but the downs risk was 1:162.

I had my 7 year old son 1 month shy of my 37th birthday. We actually had very high risk blood work with him, 1:23 which was quite high for that age. We declined amnio then as well and took our chances.

Am I terrified that we can't possibly be so lucky twice? Of course I am.


----------



## Andypanda6570

SabrinaKat said:


> Andypandy (Andrea?),
> 
> I would recommend going private next pregnancy for the NT test; in Dublin, we had our bloods/NT within an hour (we are private here) and we could relax a little bit. I'm not sure where you are in NY (NYC?), but I would imagine you could get fast results, which would mean you could do cvs the next day (at 12 wks)....
> 
> I've said elsewhere, my sympathy regarding Ava, but best wishes....

LOL, yes my name is Andrea. I am in a suburb of NYC about 20 minutes from the city. I am going to look into a private scan I never thought of that, thank you. When you go private does that mean you have to pay or your insurance will cover it? I am thinking they (Insurance company) may cover a private scan cause of my loss? I don't know how that works. Thank you regarding my Ava, I really appreciate that xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My centre, which does thousands of both procedure yearly, quotes 1/1000 risk of miscarriage with CVS, and 1/4000 for amnio: it is very centre dependent, so don't just do a google search and base your decisions on this. ASK about your centre's specific statistics! 

Had CVS for my first pregnancy, completely uneventful, not even spotting. Having CVS done also for this one, am booked for October 17th. Opted for CVS since it can be done earlier and we chose to not disclose the pregnancy to anyone including family until we know the chromosomes are normal. Good luck with your decisions ladies :hugs:


----------



## April2012

Junebug_CJ said:


> My centre, which does thousands of both procedure yearly, quotes 1/1000 risk of miscarriage with CVS, and 1/4000 for amnio: it is very centre dependent, so don't just do a google search and base your decisions on this. ASK about your centre's specific statistics!
> 
> Had CVS for my first pregnancy, completely uneventful, not even spotting. Having CVS done also for this one, am booked for October 17th. Opted for CVS since it can be done earlier and we chose to not disclose the pregnancy to anyone including family until we know the chromosomes are normal. Good luck with your decisions ladies :hugs:

we are also waiting to disclose until after the CVS. I go in on october 3. we have told some very close family...but we are waiting to tell his young girls and work until we have the CVS.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck April! :hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

I went by the stats that the maternity hospital here in Dublin cited, but appreciate that some clinics are better(?), e.g. my consultant trained in the States and can appreciate how worried I am/was regarding amnio and cvs; I agree with vintage (and our numbers are, interestingly, for d/s the same, e.g. 1/162 -- I am 43 (44 when I deliver) and just hope that I made the right choice...

however, that's me and if you are thinking of doing either test - good! (I think I'm a scaredy-cat anyway). 

best wishes


----------



## Andypanda6570

Junebug_CJ said:


> My centre, which does thousands of both procedure yearly, quotes 1/1000 risk of miscarriage with CVS, and 1/4000 for amnio: it is very centre dependent, so don't just do a google search and base your decisions on this. ASK about your centre's specific statistics!
> 
> Had CVS for my first pregnancy, completely uneventful, not even spotting. Having CVS done also for this one, am booked for October 17th. Opted for CVS since it can be done earlier and we chose to not disclose the pregnancy to anyone including family until we know the chromosomes are normal. Good luck with your decisions ladies :hugs:

If I do get pregnant I am not telling anyone until I deliver :blush: I swear.. I said I would wait until I was 20 weeks to tell family, but maybe I can just get away with just letting them think I gained a lot of weight. I am just so afraid of telling people, I wish i could just deliver and then say surprise :baby::baby: But mostly likely I will end up telling people when I know for sure my little peanut is ok, probably around 20 weeks . I just feel like the less people know the better, i don't know why i feel like this :nope: :hugs:


----------



## April2012

Andypanda6570 said:


> If I do get pregnant I am not telling anyone until I deliver :blush: I swear.. I said I would wait until I was 20 weeks to tell family, but maybe I can just get away with just letting them think I gained a lot of weight. I am just so afraid of telling people, I wish i could just deliver and then say surprise :baby::baby: But mostly likely I will end up telling people when I know for sure my little peanut is ok, probably around 20 weeks . I just feel like the less people know the better, i don't know why i feel like this :nope: :hugs:

I think it is perfectly understandable why you feel that way. you experienced a traumatic loss. It must be difficult to just trust everything will be okay next time (even though everything will be okay next time most likely). So I can see why you would approach your next pregnancy with some caution. By not sharing the news until you know your baby is "safe" you protect yourself a bit. And maybe there is some feeling of superstition with telling people.


----------



## dmama

Andypanda6570 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> If I do get pregnant I am not telling anyone until I deliver :blush: I swear.. I said I would wait until I was 20 weeks to tell family, but maybe I can just get away with just letting them think I gained a lot of weight. I am just so afraid of telling people, I wish i could just deliver and then say surprise :baby::baby: But mostly likely I will end up telling people when I know for sure my little peanut is ok, probably around 20 weeks . I just feel like the less people know the better, i don't know why i feel like this :nope: :hugs:
> 
> Nothing is wrong with how you feel hun...I feel the same. I haven't had a m/c but with my age, this is my last chance and I am so worried. If I could wait till the baby comes, I'd do that, but not sure I can hide much longer without being a hermit....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## AngelUK

Hi ladies, 
This is an interesting discussion as I am 41 and fretting about this too. Do any of you know if the risks of M/C is higher when one carries twins? Maybe I have this totally wrong but they insert a needle into your womb don't they and draw fluid? Is the same for both amnio and cvs? And would twins not mean less room in there for the needle to be safe? Wahh even the thought makes me cringe! Can the cvs only be done in early pregnancy? I am still waiting for the MW to contact me about my NT scan but maybe if I am running out of time for a possible cvs I should hunt them down? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. H&H 9 months to you all :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Angel, yes there is a slightly higher risk for both procedures in twin pregnancies, so talk to your centre about their stats!

CVS is done 11-13 weeks, and amnio the earliest is 17 weeks (although some centres only start offering it at 18 weeks) onwards. CVS takes a small piece of the chorionic villus (a sub-part of the placenta, usually done through the vagina), whereas amnio aspirates fluid from around the babies (through the abdomen). I do prenatal diagnosis for a living since 2000 and I've never heard of a needle knicking the baby, everything is done by ultrasound guidance. 

If you want to talk about CVS with specialists, definitely give your midwife a call, you are nearing the dates for that!


----------



## AngelUK

Thank you Junebug that is a relief! I really should read up on this stuff and not be silly. It is just the more I read on the net the more I get scared of all that could happen, so I am trying to not search out too much in order not to make myself go totally crazy. 
Thing about the centre is, here in the UK you have little choice if you are with the National Health. I was able to choose between two hospitals. One just had a maternity ward and the other is actually a whole maternity hospital and was recommended to me. So unless I somehow get the money together to have the tests done privately I will just be in the hands of that hospital, no matter what their stats. But there I go again fretting before I need to. Thank you again for your answer and all the best to you :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Angel our healthcare in Canada is also public, we are all dependent on this system, no matter the hospital's stats!

Good luck to you too :hug:


----------



## Caseys

If this is any help, when I had my amnio done my baby didn't even notice. I think he was tired from moving around so much during the ultrasound before it. His heartrate didn't change and he didn't move an inch. They also keep an eye on the baby during the procedure so are prepared if anything goes wrong.


----------



## dmama

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi Angel, yes there is a slightly higher risk for both procedures in twin pregnancies, so talk to your centre about their stats!
> 
> CVS is done 11-13 weeks, and amnio the earliest is 17 weeks (although some centres only start offering it at 18 weeks) onwards. CVS takes a small piece of the chorionic villus (a sub-part of the placenta, usually done through the vagina), whereas amnio aspirates fluid from around the babies (through the abdomen). I do prenatal diagnosis for a living since 2000 and I've never heard of a needle knicking the baby, everything is done by ultrasound guidance.
> 
> If you want to talk about CVS with specialists, definitely give your midwife a call, you are nearing the dates for that!


I hope you don't mind me asking a question, but since you do prenatal diagnosis: If one is carrying twins and has an amnio, how would you know which baby the results are from?...I guess if they are different sexes, that might show, but but what if they are the same sex? I am not having twins, but just curious....Thanks!


----------



## Nikki_d72

Usually by about that getation there is one twin lower in the uterus than the other, they usually label the one closer to the cervix twin A or 1 and the other B or 2. I think it's quite unusual for them to swap after this but I have heard of it. I've read that with amnio, they will inject a blue dye into the first sac after sampling, so they know if they pull out the second sample and it's blue, then they know they've taken it from the first sac again, so there's no mix up. I'm not sure how they get both samples from CVS, I presume it depends on the type of twin as to whether there are 2 placentas or one.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup Nikki that's right, the position of the twins is consistent during a pregnancy. It is a bit trickier in mono-mono twins (identical twins who share an amniotic sac and a placenta) to keep track of who is who, until they grow bigger which limits their movements. Mono-mono twins are quite rare though so this problem is rarely encountered.


----------



## AngelUK

Thank you both for your posts that is certainly very enlightening. But... Dye? good golly that sounds awful! I am a bit of a scardy cat I guess :S


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It is safe and rapidly resorbed by the placenta :hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Junebug_CJ said:


> It is safe and rapidly resorbed by the placenta :hugs:

Otherwise you might give birth to a smurf, haha! :haha:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> It is safe and rapidly resorbed by the placenta :hugs:
> 
> Otherwise you might give birth to a smurf, haha! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL>>>> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lollllllll!


----------



## AngelUK

LOL now that would be cute! ;)


----------



## LLbean

Junebug...so since, as you know, I already had PGD with my IVF...do you think I still need to test? I mean CVS or Amnio...?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well it depends how comfortable you are with things...

There have been false negatives with PGD (still only considered experimental), meaning that the baby actually did have chromosomal abnormalities but testing 1 cell only in the zygote did not pick it up. I would at least do the first trimester screen (NT and bloods) and if your risk comes back lower than age-related, then you may be OK?


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well it depends how comfortable you are with things...
> 
> There have been false negatives with PGD (still only considered experimental), meaning that the baby actually did have chromosomal abnormalities but testing 1 cell only in the zygote did not pick it up. I would at least do the first trimester screen (NT and bloods) and if your risk comes back lower than age-related, then you may be OK?

that's the plan :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:thumbup: then, all good!!!


----------



## dmama

Nikki_d72 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> It is safe and rapidly resorbed by the placenta :hugs:
> 
> Otherwise you might give birth to a smurf, haha! :haha:Click to expand...

Hysterical!!!:haha:


----------



## beetroot

Hi, I'm going for an NT scan next wed and will morethan likely have a cvs done too that night. Does anyone know if it's safer done transvaginally or abdominally or does it depend on the location of the placenta?
Thanks xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It depends on the location of the placenta: both modes of entry are as safe one as the other :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## April2012

I went in for my CVS (or first trimester ultrascreen) today. I wasn't sure which I would have upon arriving. After talking to the genetic counselor for an hour, we decided (and she recommended) I do the screen today (followed by the amnio in three weeks). The ultrasound went perfectly. nuchal fold measured within normal and nose bone was evident (apparently ds babies have nose bones that harden later in pregnancy). I also had blood drawn and will get the results (risk assessment) back on friday. I am still having the amnio regardless to get a defnitive answer on ds, trisomies and neural tube defects, but I am feeling good about my decision to do the screen in lieu of CVS today.


----------



## kosh

only just found this thread...
i wish someone had posted something similar when I was going through this decision over 3 months ago! i felt so lonely! :nope:
we decided to go for a cvs at 12-13 weeks, without previous screening (i had the NT results, but no bloods). 
they couldn't do it the first time as my placenta was at the back and could nto be reached. a week later it had moved to the front and everything was fine. not really painful, just uncomfortable (and scary).

i know that both amnio and cvs_ should _ have aprox similar rates of MC but i do believe that it very much depends on where you are having it done. 
i had mine that at the RVI in newcastle, UK and they quoted a 1:100 for the cvs and 0.75:100 for the amnio. also, they were obviously not happy about doing a trans-vaginally cvs (which would have been an option if my placenta did not move) and prefer to wait. but a friend of mine had hers done in a private clinic in Spain, and there the lowest MC rate is actually for the trans-vag cvs... so, to be honest, when i had to decide, i didn't take into consideration the general stats, i just went with what _my doctor_ felt more comfortable with, as that gave me more security.

good luck with yours!


----------



## dmama

I had my CVS two weeks ago and it was a hard decision. I like that you get the results with CVS sooner than amnio. Also at my age, the counselor suggested that the results of the screen plus blood test would automatically indicate hi-risk and I would be recommended to have either amnio or CVS anyway, so I didn't do that (although I know people who have done the screen and blood test even knowing they wanted to go to amnio or CVS anyway, just in order to get one additional u/s view of their baby)...

I definately believe it depends on where you go especially when CVS is concerned. The MD I went to has been doing them for 30 or so years! All of the best OBs in the areas have been this man's student, so I felt confident that he was the one. I am pleased to say the results were normal and so far 'junior' is fine. My best to anyone trying to make this decsion!

Baby Dust!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm doing the CVS October 17th. I've also chosen to do the first trimester screen with nuchal translucency, because NTs are increased in congenital heart defects - amongst other things - (which can happen even if the chromosomes are normal). I want to know in advance if there is a heart issue, so that we can see the proper consultants prior to birth to plan a necessary surgery and ensure the NICU team is aware of the baby beforehand. 

So glad to read your results are normal dmama! :hugs: Did you find out the sex too?


----------



## Aero

kosh said:


> i know that both amnio and cvs_ should _ have aprox similar rates of MC but i do believe that it very much depends on where you are having it done.
> i had mine that at the RVI in newcastle, UK and they quoted a 1:100 for the cvs and 0.75:100 for the amnio.

Absolutely check with your midwife over stats for your particular hospital with CVS vs amnio. 

I was initially booked in for a CVS but my midwife told me that my local hospital has a 1% risk of miscarriage for CVS and a 0.5% risk for amnio. I'm happy to wait the extra bit of time for a smaller risk factor so have opted for the amnio :)


----------



## angela36

I am doing the screening with nuchal next Thursday. I am also having an echo cardiogram on the baby at 5 months to check for heart defects because my daughter was born with one.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck Angela! :hugs:


----------



## DeeM73

Good luck! :hugs: x


----------



## April2012

Good luck! I get my blood results back tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## DeeM73

Good luck April! x


----------



## April2012

thanks. I scheduled my amnio for October 31. I am a little nervous but excited to have it done with and get the results.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck April :hugs:
I know what you mean, I'm excited to get my CVS done with October 17th, and NT October 20th... Also a bit anxious, but I'm trying to be optimistic!


----------



## DeeM73

Keep us posted! x


----------



## Andypanda6570

Good Luck xoxoxoox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## April2012

I just got my risk assessment back based on age/scan/blood:

Down syndrome:
Risk based on age alone: 1 in 290
Risk after blood/scan: 1 in 5781

Trisomy 13 & 18
Risk based on age alone 1 in 524
Risk after blood scan: 1 in 10,000


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Holy cow April, great results!!! :hugs:


----------



## April2012

Thank you. I was a little worried about the DS results because of my age...I also have an aunt with DS (while I knew my aunt's DS was related to the age of her mother, and not an inherented gene, it still served as a reminded that it does happen). I am still pretty confident on getting the amnio in a few weeks regardless.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

How old are you April? I'm 38 with a 1 in 104 chances total of any chromosomal problems...


----------



## Andypanda6570

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Excellent numbers... Congrats!!!! xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## April2012

Junebug_CJ said:


> How old are you April? I'm 38 with a 1 in 104 chances total of any chromosomal problems...

I will be 35 at delivery.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

That's what I thought based on numbers you quoted! Still young!! :hugs: So glad everything is good with your numbers. Now, pass me some of that lucky test dust :haha:


----------



## April2012

Junebug_CJ said:


> That's what I thought based on numbers you quoted! Still young!! :hugs: So glad everything is good with your numbers. Now, pass me some of that lucky test dust :haha:

thanks. lol. i thought i was still young, too, until they told me i had to have all my testing at the center for advanced maternal age. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

